# Hip padding



## ojito (Jun 20, 2010)

Hi all, I had a crash last fall where I impacted my hip pretty good. Amazingly and luckily no fractures, but huge bruise and MAN it hurt. At 48, I keep thinking about more protection, and looking at more-padded shorts. I have the Leatt 3DF 4.0 Impact Short and the Klim Tactical Short on the list at the moment, any experience with these, or other recommendations? I am not much of a downhiller and ride mostly trail-ish with lots of long climbs and descents, but often rocky and technical, in northern New Mexico. 
Crash was actually low speed, but came down straight on my left side on bare rock. Broke a couple ribs as well, but not really considering body armor at this time as it seems like a bit of hot overkill, though I could maybe be swayed if there are some good recommendations for that also. Padded undershorts seem like an easy no-brainer to me, just which ones.
Thanks...


----------



## Riled (May 1, 2012)

I have hip protection shorts from Fox, Zoic, and 7iDP. Each has a flaw, some worse than others. The Zoic have a design flaw that makes the padding come loose after a few months (otherwise they would be perfect). The Fox have a very odd fit, with the waist sitting too high in front and too low in the back. The 7iDP hip pads bunch up as you pedal, and the chamois is not that good.

I wouldn’t strongly recommend any of them, unless Zoic fixes their design flaw. The hip pads are glued in place in one big pocket. After several rides/washes the glue comes off and you end up with a bunch of foam pieces piled up in a pouch.

I have several pieces of Leatt gear and like all of it, so their padded shorts are probably good. I’ll admit those Klim shorts look really good and I’m tempted to try them out. If you get either type, let us know if their any good.


----------



## thegock (Jan 21, 2014)

I have five or six different brands (including POC exterior, G Force, etc.) I agree with @Riled about the Fox fit being strange and uncomfortable.

However, I own three of the 7iDP (one a replacement for a worn out pair) because they are the best IMO.


----------



## ojito (Jun 20, 2010)

Riled said:


> If you get either type, let us know if their any good.


I will. The Klim was recommended by @fitek , but knowing me, unless I get some sort of glowing recommendation either way I will probably end up with both.


----------



## ojito (Jun 20, 2010)

thegock said:


> However, I own three of the 7iDP (one a replacement for a worn out pair) because they are the best IMO.


Thanks, adding to the list to check out.


----------



## trel (Aug 7, 2018)

Look into Race Face Flank, good chamois, removable d30 inserts for hip protection. 
Before I got these, I had a slow speed high fall onto a rock, landing on my right hip and developed a hematoma which bruised from chest to ankle. I’ve had a few good hits with these and they’ve done their job well.


----------



## ocnLogan (Aug 15, 2018)

I have a pair of the Leatt chamois with hip pads. I got them to wear on more aggressive trails/park, but as it turns out They feel the same as normal chamois to me, and I now wear them on every ride.

I haven’t come down hard on the hips yet, but I figured why not if they don’t bother me to wear?


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

ojito said:


> I will. The Klim was recommended by @fitek , but knowing me, unless I get some sort of glowing recommendation either way I will probably end up with both.


Those Klim shorts are not rated for crash protection at all. Hard to feel confident about the product if it's not, so I might stick with a brand that does testing, and passes.

I have POC VPD shorts I have are pretty old, looking to replace them. 7idp looks excellent.


----------



## ojito (Jun 20, 2010)

ocnLogan said:


> ... I figured why not if they don't bother me to wear?


That's exactly what I'm thinking. Maybe it takes a little getting used to, but then you feel naked without it. My fall was on the relatively tame trail that I take to get out to other trails, so it was just a freak thing that could happen literally anywhere. My only crashes where I actually needed a helmet were when I wasn't wearing one (riding around campus 30 years ago). Now I wear a helmet if I'm just riding in circles in front of my house to test the shifting or something, because you just never know.


----------



## ojito (Jun 20, 2010)

davec113 said:


> Those Klim shorts are not rated for crash protection at all.


Interesting, I hadn't even thought of that. Thanks.


----------



## rod9301 (Oct 30, 2004)

Dainese makes really nice pro. I used their short, hard plastic on the sides, and their knee and elbow pads

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Mudguard (Apr 14, 2009)

I've got about six rides in on the POC Hip VPD 2.0 after snapping my NOF clean through a year ago. Haven't tested them in anger and can't speak for durability but they are comfortable, the chamois coverage is smaller than I'm used to but the padding isn't felt at all when riding.


----------



## JonJones (Feb 12, 2012)

For this task I've the Troy Lee Designs LPS7605.
They fit well and are comfortable but warm and a little bulky. 

Haven't fallen in my hip to test them but I expect they'll work. Because of the bulkiness I tend to only wear them at chunkier locations.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

Mudguard said:


> I've got about six rides in on the POC Hip VPD 2.0 after snapping my NOF clean through a year ago. Haven't tested them in anger and can't speak for durability but they are comfortable, the chamois coverage is smaller than I'm used to but the padding isn't felt at all when riding.


They are good heavy-duty pads, I've tested them and that continuous thick pad works better vs the g-form type of segmented pad, but they are not as flexible and they are pretty bulky... might not fit under slimmer DH pants. Mine are probably 5 yrs old, have been laundered a lot and the pads are not removeable, so I wonder how well they will work. This is one aspect of protective gear that is a little tricky. I don't want to buy expensive new gear if I don't have to, but it's hard to gauge how well D30 and VPD will still protect against impact after a few years, especially when laundered. I think at one point a mfg. recommended only laundering D30 a certain number of times, but that is not current.


----------



## locominute (May 29, 2006)

Velocity ShockSkin Basketball 5-Pad Short


Get the most out of your performance with Shock Doctor's Padded Compression Basketball Shorts. Shop our light and breathable shorts and earn Free shipping today!




www.shockdoctor.com





about 25usd total including shipping

I have fallen on my hips with them on a couple times and never felt much pain at all if any

I am a medium large 
and wear a size XL over a pair of regular chamois bike shorts and then wear trail shorts over the two
I first heard about the shorts from another mountain biker - who wears and now all the time when mountain biking because he already broke his hip in the fall and doesn't want to really do it again


----------



## thegock (Jan 21, 2014)

I have the G-Form shorts. Four years ago, we were leading a beginnerish group around Chimney Rock--the place is all BONE. I took a really low speed fall and my thigh/hip landed right where there was no padding. The 7iDP has better coverage.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

My husband wears Leatt hip guards for enduro motorcycling


----------



## ojito (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks all, lots to consider.


----------



## ojito (Jun 20, 2010)

Mudguard said:


> ... after snapping my NOF clean through a year ago...


GHAH, that made me cringe.


----------



## ojito (Jun 20, 2010)

Partly due to availability, I went with the 7iDP to start, though I plan to try others as I can find them. Initial impressions, it seems to be made well, the padding is not overly bulky but seems adequate, and coverage is mostly good. Tailbone protection is nice. The hip padding at first seemed thin, but then I realized there is an additional hard plastic layer under it. Leg and waist fit are good, but the chamois hangs down in the crotch a little and feels a bit diaper-ish. Otherwise the under-parts padding is nice and comfy. One disappointment, it does not go up high enough to cover the very top of my hip bone, which is what I slammed on my last fall and the reason I was looking for protection. But I'm realizing maybe that part is just too high for normal shorts to cover, as it is about where the waistband is.

Did first ride with them yesterday, and I did not even notice them after a minute. They will definitely be standard equipment from now on, I mean why not..


----------



## Mudguard (Apr 14, 2009)

ojito said:


> One disappointment, it does not go up high enough to cover the very top of my hip bone, which is what I slammed on my last fall and the reason I was looking for protection. But I'm realizing maybe that part is just too high for normal shorts to cover, as it is about where the waistband is.


Do you mean your hip bone, as in the top of the pelvis? That will be a tough part to find coverage for without some kind of Dainese suit.



ojito said:


> Did first ride with them yesterday, and I did not even notice them after a minute. They will definitely be standard equipment from now on, I mean why not..


That's the key for me, despite the apparent bulk of the padding, once they're on they're not felt at all. Still haven't tested them yet, hopefully don't have to!


----------



## ojito (Jun 20, 2010)

Mudguard said:


> Do you mean your hip bone, as in the top of the pelvis? That will be a tough part to find coverage for without some kind of Dainese suit.


Yeah that's what I meant, and am realizing that now. Darn, it seems like a vulnerable spot, or maybe mine is just bonier and sticks out more than normal. It looks like the Leatt 5.0 goes up a little higher, I might try them if I find my size. But the 7iDP feels good, was trying to order another pair but can't find L now. And yes, hopefully we never actually test them!


----------



## norcalbike (Dec 17, 2004)

Circling back on this older thread. Is 7idp the way to go? I usually wear Assos chamois, and would like to get some hip/thigh protection with a decent chamois for big terrain.


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

norcalbike said:


> Circling back on this older thread. Is 7idp the way to go? I usually wear Assos chamois, and would like to get some hip/thigh protection with a decent chamois for big terrain.


I’ve been wearing these when needed:








Flex Short


7iDP Flex Short The Flex Shorts offer protection on the hips, coccyx and thighs. Areas prone to injury or re-injury can now be protected with a compression fit short that flexes to the body's shape in all types of riding. ALL-DAY COMFORT The polygon foam layout for the padded sections has been...




7idp.com




My thoughts:
The pics are oddly deceptive- they look like some janky XC G-Form armor, but the padding is more substantial than they look. The hip part is actually pretty thick and backed by a thin plastic panel. I do think they’d offer some good protection in a crash. They obviously do not cover the top of the hip like the above pictured Leatts.
I’ve found the chamois is ‘adequate’ but not stelllar. I’ve ridden in them for up to 4 hours, and didn’t suffer, but they’re not the best pair I have.
They are pedal friendly- they don’t seem to shift or ride up, and the leg armor doesn’t chafe, but the chamois is merely ‘decent.
theyd be great for an ‘enduro day’, but not a gnarly epic 30-mile trail ride.
I’m also not super particular about a chamois- generally happy with an average one; so, take what I say with that in mind.

the sizing is a wee bit generous. I was on the line between med and small. (31-32” waist) I’m super glad I sized down.

one thing the pics don’t show is that all the leg panels are made of mesh-the same stuff the back of the IDP knee pads are. They are very breathable

TL;DR- they’re good, but not as nice as the 7IDP
Sam Hill Knee pads that I RAVE about.
I like these better than the pair of Zoic armored shorts I borrowed from a buddy a while back.


----------



## Riled (May 1, 2012)

norcalbike said:


> Circling back on this older thread. Is 7idp the way to go? I usually wear Assos chamois, and would like to get some hip/thigh protection with a decent chamois for big terrain.


I replied earlier, but have more experience now—and since this thread got revived I’ll add some more.

Since my earlier reply, I have now also bought the Leatt 4.0 padded shorts and continue to be impressed by Leatt stuff. They are probably my favorites for fit and chamois. I actually just crashed HARD while wearing with them and could barely tell my hip was even involved. I could see the mud on my shorts and feel a little soreness, but I had to focus to feel it. 

For context, my elbow on the same side was protected by POC VPD Air elbow pads and it has gotten swollen and a little bloody. I still have full motion and am riding again 24 hours later, but if I didn’t have those pads, I think my elbow would be broken.

The more I use Leatt, the bigger a fan I become. I’m pretty darn happy with POC as well. Both shorts and elbow pads are so comfortable I wear them every ride without thinking about it, and that’s what saved me. My crash was on a local blue/green trail I’ve been on dozens of times.

I will add I don’t hesitate to wear the 7idp padded shorts when the Leatts are in the wash. They feel just as padded and I have adjusted to them to where they are just as comfortable to me now.


----------



## norcalbike (Dec 17, 2004)

Appreciate the replies. I managed to grab a pair of the 7idp locally. They also had the leatts. May scoop those up as well. Also have a pair of the Sam Hill knee pads on the way!


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

norcalbike said:


> Also have a pair of the Sam Hill knee pads on the way!


Hands down the best enduro knee pads, IMO. (I posted in the other thread you started)


----------



## norcalbike (Dec 17, 2004)

Impetus said:


> Hands down the best enduro knee pads, IMO. (I posted in the other thread you started)


Cheers I appreciate it. Gotta get properly protected for those bigger days.


----------

